# A GOOD way to give back and get a little something in RETURN :)



## pryncesssc (Feb 27, 2012)

I make purses for fun so I decided that this would be a good way to raise money for the Reptile Rescue that I adopted my baby girl from! The bags are $30 (shipping included for the mainland) and $5 from every bag that I sell will be given to the shelter or used to buy necessities for the shelter. 

PLEASE help me give back to those cold blooded creatures that warm our hearts everyday !! PM me for any more info .. (I can also make this fabric into a tote style if u dont like messenger bags) 

THANKS!!!! 
















The bag has one inside pocket for easy cell phone access and it is lined in the decorative reptile fabric


----------



## turtlemann2 (Feb 27, 2012)

thats a great idea! though im not much into man purses LOL


----------



## pryncesssc (Feb 27, 2012)

Thanks. But I think ur the only person that thinks so lol .. too bad ur not a girl !


----------



## turtlemann2 (Feb 27, 2012)

well for the cause yes too bad im not a girl, for day to day life thank GOD im not a girl LOL


----------



## pryncesssc (Feb 27, 2012)

Haha I can make u a turtle patterned tie !


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Feb 27, 2012)

Nice work and great idea!


----------



## turtlemann2 (Feb 27, 2012)

hmm its somthing to think about. 

have you tried ebay?


----------



## pryncesssc (Feb 28, 2012)

I havent tried ebay because i thought i would have better luck in a turtle forum cause we all like turtles !


----------



## turtlemann2 (Feb 28, 2012)

well at least post it in the for sale or barter sub forums


----------

